# The 40 Year Wait is Over



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Finally!!!

After 40+ years of gaudy orange and yellow guardrails Tomy has finally gotten their act together and released a guardrail that's worthy of a scenic'd track.

I can't say thank you loudly enough.

http://afxracing.com/cart/?p/132

The next question is - when will they make these babies available outside of a set as accessories?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I agree. It's been long overdue.

Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Heck yeah - heard that these were coming :thumbsup:

As Huggy Bear might say, "That's the sizzle fo shizzle." :tongue:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hallelujah! One of the best aspects of the new Super Coupes set. Not available separately from Racemasters as far as I can tell, though.

The guardrails are sold separately on ebay by what seems to be AFX set disassemblers. I won 3 sets at an average price of 1.50 each (plus $1 shipping).


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Much better. Now if we could talk them into some outside turn borders to match their fine variety of curves.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

AF/X were just misunderstood as all early adopters usually are. Guard rails should be bright orange on all 1:1 roadways as well as racetracks for the safety factor involved. If all guard rails were bright orange the amount of carnage on the the roads would be halved. Alas, the road and race authorities around the world chose to ignore this brilliant idea and finally AF/X has succumbed to the pressure to not stand alone. A sad day indeed. :tongue:

Todd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You may have a point about the international orange guard rails. Maybe we should also set the max speed speed to 30 mph, max HP to 25, and make automobiles out of high density foam rubber. Nerf cars. But if you really are serious about safety ... require all mobile phones to have a kill switch that disables the phone while the vehicle is moving, unless you are dialing 911.

http://www.northcarolinainjuryattorneysblog.com/text messaging.jpg


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Turn Borders / Aprons ????*



> _*OldRacerAl* sez_: Now if we could talk them into some outside turn borders to match their fine variety of curves.


Injection-molded borders means a lot of new metal dies (molds) to carve - a 45° length for five curve diameters, plus probably a 90° for some, plus a straight or two tapered lead-in pieces (left and right hand). 

I'm wondering if they couldn't just do a long flexible strip. It could be sold in a roll, (like Woodland Scenics flex-foam roadbed for HO trains), and the buyer just lays it around whatever curves he's using and cuts to length. Maybe red/white on one side, plain black on the other. Cheap to produce. Unfortunately, it's useful only for a permanently-mounted track. I'd guess temporary-setup buyers form the bulk of Tomy's customer base, and a product they can't use doesn't have the sales potential Tomy needs. 

Could the concept be modified so temp-setup customers could use it easily? Also - do Tomy's cars (all high-downforce magnetics) even need fishtailing space? Would Tomy want to develop a product that's only useful for people to run other-makers' cars on their track? :freak: Seems dubious.

Sounds like a decent subject for a separate thread, actually. We haven't heard from our "friend at the bank", Steve (Wahoo) for a while. Maybe he could enlighten us about what a manufacturer like Tomy would need to see, to make them seriously consider the idea. 

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I started a thread on manufactured borders in the General Discussion area. This thread can get back to guardrails.
:wave:
-- D


----------



## jensen b (Nov 3, 2009)

AfxToo said:


> You may have a point about the international orange guard rails. Maybe we should also set the max speed speed to 30 mph, max HP to 25, and make automobiles out of high density foam rubber. Nerf cars. But if you really are serious about safety ... require all mobile phones to have a kill switch that disables the phone while the vehicle is moving, unless you are dialing 911.
> 
> http://www.northcarolinainjuryattorneysblog.com/text messaging.jpg


And a nought to 60mph in 10 minutes, and then slot cars would be faster:lol:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*The most interesting man in the world on "guardrails"*

I don't always use guardrails,










but when I do, I prefer gray ones.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dontcha just love supporting a company that listens to the little things too?

...and then goes beyond lipservice and ACTUALLY makes it happen.

Kudos!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> But if you really are serious about safety ... require all mobile phones to have a kill switch that disables the phone while the vehicle is moving, unless you are dialing 911


I agree!!! I have a bluetooth device for my phone, but made the decision to simply not answer when I am driving. My attention needs to be on my driving and not on the conversation... even if I am "hands free".

But back to the subject... kudos to Tomy for listening to their customer!! I never could figure out how to keep paint on the orange ones!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rolls said:


> I don't always use guardrails,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really did LOL at this one, Rolls.

-- D


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Gray guardrails just look better*










*Peering over blurred gray guardrail in foreground to catch racers on the climb around 270 curve next to far side guardrail*

Silver/gray ones look better. I'm just sayin.'


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yep, man. those gray/grey/silver guardrails look great! :thumbsup:

If only they made blue ones.


----------

